# Giant Scary Clown Entrance



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

It's been a while since I last created a video tutorial. I figured it's about time for another one. This is a 11ft. tall clown head doorway from last year's haunt. It was a lot of fun to build. Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice in a creepy clown way:jol: It has an authentic carnival feel to it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is a great project and a nicely done "how to" video. I laughed out loud when you said the part about "normal" people not having overhead projectors, (as I slid my overhead projector into a cabinet so no one would see it, ha, ha). I couldn't live without mine, it makes lettering on tombstones so much easier and yours did a beautiful job transferring the clown head. Nice air brush skills there mister, and even though clowns are evil I thought your project turned out top notch! Yay for you!


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I laughed out loud when you said the part about "normal" people not having overhead projectors, (as I slid my overhead projector into a cabinet so no one would see it, ha, ha). I couldn't live without mine, it makes lettering on tombstones so much easier and yours did a beautiful job transferring the clown head.


I'm glad to hear that I am not the only person who owns an overhead projector. They're definitely old school but they work great for projects like this ;-)

Thanks for the kind words. I had a blast with this project.


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

You tool it to the next level


----------

